# Micaela Schaefer - arrived at the Train Station in Vienna 02.02.2012 (9x)



## Mandalorianer (4 Feb. 2012)

​
thx d-mode


----------



## boy 2 (4 Feb. 2012)

Danke für sexy Micaela!


----------



## HeinerWe (5 Feb. 2012)

danke


----------



## simba666 (5 Feb. 2012)

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## schneer (9 Feb. 2012)

so sieht sie also angezogen aus..


----------



## Howie27 (9 Feb. 2012)

Thx


----------



## starwolf (11 Feb. 2012)

Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn sie mit ihren Qualitäten Geld verdient, aber mit dem Schwiegersohn in spe vom Lugner kann das ins Auge gehen.

*
FULLQUOTES VERBOTEN !!!*


----------



## Dr.Hoo (11 Feb. 2012)

danke für die angezogenen bilder aber wer ist dieser mongo?


----------



## freyyam (13 Feb. 2012)

Die? angezogen?


----------



## croX712 (13 Feb. 2012)

danke


----------



## starwolf (8 Okt. 2012)

starwolf schrieb:


> Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn sie mit ihren Qualitäten verdient, aber mit dem Schwiegersohn in spe vom Lugner kann das ins Auge gehen.
> 
> *
> FULLQUOTES VERBOTEN !!!*


?????? what means??


----------



## TheSozzaz (8 Okt. 2012)

die hat ja normale kleidung an... das man sowas noch sehn darf


----------



## schneer (8 Okt. 2012)

auch angezogen sehr hübsch


----------



## Stöffu (8 Okt. 2012)

Angezogen sieht sie einfach super toll aus. Das heisst nicht das Sie nackt nicht minder gut Aussschaut. Aber es macht das ganze Spannender.....


----------



## giwy (8 Okt. 2012)

Kleidung .... komisch.


----------



## Westfalenpower (8 Okt. 2012)

Hirn,Hirn ich glaub sie braucht Hirn.....:WOW:


----------



## Dedanser (8 Okt. 2012)

So hoch geschlossen, welch seltener Anblick


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2013)

Da will sie uns wohl Glauben machen dass sie lesen kann


----------



## celebboard100 (7 Juni 2013)

Westfalenpower schrieb:


> Hirn,Hirn ich glaub sie braucht Hirn.....:WOW:



Was man aber leider nicht als Implantat kaufen kann


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

Super klasse!


----------



## Bowes (29 März 2015)

*Dankeschön für Micaela Schaefer.*


----------



## rondi (14 Juni 2015)

haha ist der vogel der manager?


----------

